# Video showing whole rhinestone template cutting process with ACS and Maxx Machine



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandy M, those are some awesome tips in that thread, I especially like that video showing the whole cutting process here YouTube - Cutting Motif Rubber for Rhinestone Patterns. When you are pressing the black rubber down, is that a small roller you are using? I am always amazed at the lengths that you go to on a personal level of helping others  Great job.

I am thinking in the next couple months I will be getting a cutter with the ACS from you  I am almost caught up on what I need to get done. Thanks again for the great tips.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhinestone Software ACS and This is What It can Do!*



sunnydayz said:


> Sandy M, those are some awesome tips in that thread, I especially like that video showing the whole cutting process here YouTube - Cutting Motif Rubber for Rhinestone Patterns. When you are pressing the black rubber down, is that a small roller you are using?


Yes, it's called a brayer. Paper crafters use them after gluing "something" down to cardstock or chipboard to make sure everything is smoothly and evenly applied. When we started using digital die cutters for cutting shapes, we found that using a brayer to make sure the cardstock is firmly pressed to the cutting mat before cutting gave better and more consistent results. Then, when I began pressing the rubber to a mat, I found that using the brayer was a good way to make sure those little cut circles would prefer to stick to the mat than to the template after cutting. 

You can do the same thing with your hands, but a brayer is a better way to make sure you don't miss any spots and the material is more evenly pressed. This would be akin to how you use a rolling pin to evenly smooth out cookie dough or pie pastry. If you use your hands, you just don't get the same results.



sunnydayz said:


> I am always amazed at the lengths that you go to on a personal level of helping others  Great job.


Thanks, BobbieLee. I enjoy passing on tips to others. Plus, this isn't just my business, this is my hobby and my passion. I LOVE to cut! 



sunnydayz said:


> I am thinking in the next couple months I will be getting a cutter with the ACS from you  I am almost caught up on what I need to get done. Thanks again for the great tips.


That would be terrific. I would really enjoy helping you with whatever you need to learn. And my observation so far is that you learn lightening fast! You will be showing ME new things!


----------

